
What Housing Crisis? In Japan, Home Prices Stay Flat - jseliger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/what-housing-crisis-in-japan-home-prices-stay-flat-11554210002
======
jseliger
[https://pastebin.com/MScaVkLy](https://pastebin.com/MScaVkLy)

